
Why Racial Bias Still Haunts Speech-Recognition AI - DwayneSamuels
https://builtin.com/artificial-intelligence/racial-bias-speech-recognition-systems
======
totetsu
Go donate your voice the Mozilla common voice project, and encourage as
diverse a group of people as you can to also.

------
rbecker
Keep in mind a majority of the world population has to learn a second language
to even make use of these systems. So how does it compare to bias vs. non-
native speakers?

